# Leiterquerschnitte im Schaltschrank



## Bengel (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallösche
wie definiert ihr die Leiterquerschnitte im Schaltschrank?

Bei uns wird meistens eine Stufe kleiner gefahren als das nach Norm die Leitungen auserhalb verlegt werden müssen!

Gruß Bengel


----------



## ralfm (14 Oktober 2004)

??? Du hast doch bestimmt Überstromschutzorgane, und dafür gibt es Tabellen. 
Nach welcher Norm werden denn bei Euch Leitungen außerhalb verlegt?

 :lol: Ach ja:
Grüße
ralfm


----------



## Ralle (14 Oktober 2004)

> ??? Du hast doch bestimmt Überstromschutzorgane



Welche Rasse Mensch hat denn Überstromschutzorgane ???


----------



## ralfm (14 Oktober 2004)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> > ??? Du hast doch bestimmt Überstromschutzorgane
> 
> 
> 
> Welche Rasse Mensch hat denn Überstromschutzorgane ???


...Nich   Früher, als ich klein war hießen die so.   

Grüße
ralfm

P.S. Übrigens cool das annoying thing


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

Bei uns wird auch alles nach Norm genommen !!!

Auch auf die Farben achten !!!


----------



## Schöni (21 Oktober 2004)

Aus welchem Grund sollte ich im Schaltschrank eine Ader mit einem kleinerem Querschnitt nehmen als draußen?
Prinzipiell fließt in der Leitung der gleiche Strom im Schaltschrank als auch draußen. Also nehme ich auch den gleichen Querschnitt.
Dieser Querschnitt richtet sich wie immer nach dem Strom und der "Verlegeart".


----------



## Daniel B (22 Oktober 2004)

Richtigerweise sollte man sogar den Querschnitt größer wählen ,da Häufung ,Verlegeart A1 und der Faktor Temperatur hinzukommen.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Simon (22 Oktober 2004)

> Aus welchem Grund sollte ich im Schaltschrank eine Ader mit einem kleinerem Querschnitt nehmen als draußen?
> Prinzipiell fließt in der Leitung der gleiche Strom im Schaltschrank als auch draußen. Also nehme ich auch den gleichen Querschnitt.




früher konnte man im schaltschrank die querschnitte der leiter reduzieren. heute muss man die querschnitte gemäss NIN wählen.

mfg simon


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

Ja, ja früher war das auch anderer Strom. War auch nicht gelb.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Verdrahtungsquerschnitte*

Größe, Daten gemäß DIN VDE 0298, Teil 2 oder Teil 4

 Belastbarkeit. Querschnitt des Kabels (Ader) in mm2, 0,25, 0,5, 0,75, 1,0, 1,5, 2,5, 4, 6, 10, 16, 25, 35, 50, 70, 95 ... im Schaltschrank, und außerhalb d. S.. Fragen über Fragen. Also wie ist das eigentlich? Wer kennt sich aus, IHR Klug.......? Kann das jemand eindeutig klären, wie man verdrahten soll, aus den ganzen NORMEN und TABELLEN wird man doch nicht schlau!?! :shock:  :shock: 


Gruß
WALDeMAR


----------



## captainchaos666 (10 Dezember 2007)

Hallo an Alle,
habe dieses nicht zu Ende diskutierte Thema im Forum entdeckt. Ich persönlich habe in meiner Lehrzeit auch gesagt bekommen dass in Schaltschränken bei Leitungslängen kleiner 1m einen Querschnitt kleiner genommen werden darf. Auch meine Kollegen kennen diese „Parole“. Es muss aber hierzu eine VDE geben das dieses aussagt. Kennt jemand diese VDE, oder gibt es diese nicht mehr?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich verfahre eigentlich immer nach dieser Tabelle:
http://www.lappkabel.de/uploads/media/T12_Belastbarkeit_Grundtabelle_DE.pdf

Wobei man hier auch wenn mans ganz genau machen will nachrechnen muss,
weil man ja im Schaltschrank sehr oft eine enorme Häufung hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## captainchaos666 (10 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 
hab mal deine Liste angesehen unter Kategorie B steht hier "*Mehradrige Leitungen für Haus- und Handgeräte"* Hab in der VDE 0298-4 nachgesehen dort wird unter Kategorie B "Verlegung in Elektroninstallationsrohren" beschrieben. Auch beim vergleich der Ströme ergeben sich zur VDE abweichungen. Ist auch egal, wollte nur wissen ob jemand die VDE kennt in der ich einen Querschnitt niedriger darf? Da andere auch schon was davon gehört haben, muss es ja was geben

Gruß Alex


----------

